# Waterproofing Golf Shoes



## NorfolkShaun (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a pair of ecco biom golf shoes and I have to say they are the best shoes I have ever owned, there is however one issue and that is when it rains my feet get wet, very wet.

Has anyone any experience of waterproofing golf shoes and what products would be best for me to end a round in the rain with dry feet. (without buying new shoes)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2013)

How long have you had them. Do they not come with a year's waterproof guarantee. Many do.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Aug 17, 2013)

pretty sure they are classed as water resistant, not proof


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 17, 2013)

If they are leather then 'NikWax' is a great product to waterproof shoes.  

http://www.nikwax.com/en-gb/index.php?weather=rain


----------



## LIG (Aug 17, 2013)

Q: What's the point of water-resistant golf shoes in Britain?
A: There isn't one!


Q: On how many occasions would NON water-proof golf shoes be of use in Britain?
A: Err....you got me!! 


Conclusion: Slipper-like comfort in a golf shoe is over-rated if you cant wear it when the weather is changeable.
Unless you have (or want) webbed feet! 

To the OP: You could try Nik Wax Shoe Waterproofer. It comes in a spray can and saves many shoes for an extra season or two. But it wont help if they already leak or are made of synthetic materials. HTH

Edit: Shucks! Beaten to it!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Aug 17, 2013)

To be fair LIG i have to agree with;




			What's the point of water-resistant golf shoes in Britain?
		
Click to expand...

I did order the Gortex ones but it is a long story and I ended up getting the Hydromax ones having been told they are waterproof.......


----------



## In_The_Rough (Aug 17, 2013)

NorfolkShaun said:



			To be fair LIG i have to agree with;



I did order the Gortex ones but it is a long story and I ended up getting the Hydromax ones having been told they are waterproof.......
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair of these:

http://www.function18.com/ecco-biom-hydromax-golf-shoe-131220.html

Most definitely not fully waterproof. I only wear them on dry sunny days as they do let wet in but they are super comfy. The world class model is the fully waterproof option by Ecco.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Aug 18, 2013)

import some neverwet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZrjXSsfxMQ

Should sort you out...


----------

